# interview questions



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ive been handed the task of doing the interviews of new hires. My boss would always seem to hire duds. So I asked if I could do it. We have some basic questions to ask but what are some questions or talking points that would really help me move the interview along. We are a primarily com/res service business. I know everyone may be looking for someone different to hire so just some basic advice or questions would do.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

1st question... " are u silicone or putty kind?"


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Flange extender or raise flange?

If he says extender let him walk.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What is the worst thing you have to do as a plumber? You know, that one thing you wish you never had to do again.

What is your favorite?

Why are you looking for a change in employment?

What is the worst thing about your current employer?

What is the best?

What would have to change for you to stay where you are?

Do you really WANT to change jobs or do you feel forced? Please explain.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

What do you do on your days off?
Where will our vehicle be parked?
How does your family feel about you being on call?
We run a credit report and background check are you ok with that?
What will we find when we run the above?
How will you take care of our customers?
What are your values?
Please write a personal mission statement and a budget that will allow you to live on what we pay and have it ready for me by our next interview if I like the answers to the above questions!


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

You should be able to tell a lot from demeanor and how he will dress for the interview and if he's early. 

Quiz him on things such how to diagnose certain issues that you find tricky or that only good plumbers will know.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> What do you do on your days off?...
> Please write a personal....budget that will allow you to live on what we pay and have it ready for me...


Those two are off limits. :no:


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

UN1TED-WE-PLUMB said:


> Flange extender or raise flange?
> 
> If he says extender let him walk.


Buhahaha


----------



## Tim`s Plumbing (Jan 17, 2012)

Short written test plumbing and gas code, pipe sizing for water,drains, vents and gas piping.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Ask if there a difference between a furance and boiler.. if no.. out he go..


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

I've always said that when I have my business and I'm ready to hire a plumber that I would give hire him on a probation type basis. I would have him ride with me for a week and if he was not good enough he would be out the door. The problem is with hiring people you often get jibronee's. Good plumbers are hard to come by. Most are mediocre at best. 

The real test is problem solving... Diagositics and repair. That's where most come up short in service. Anyone can install something, but it takes real experience and talent to be able to properly diagnose and repair a problem.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

the first thing you do is ask them if they have 50 dollars on them for a drug test. and criminal background check.... 

So promise them that if they pass the test they get the 50 dollars back..plus another $50 for their trouble...... 


if they dont hand you the 50 bucks ... 
the interview is over...:thumbup::thumbup:
----------------------------------------------

another thing to do is make the interviews at 8.30 in the morning... NOT at 11.30

if they really want the job they will show up at 8.30... that is a good sign that they will
probably be on time after that... this weeds out all the flunkies just wanting to show the un-employment folks that they are looking for a job...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Those two are off limits. :no:


Can you not ask about hobbies or personal insterests? Forgive me but I've never had to hire anybody and don't know the rules. I do know that I've been asked those sorts of questions in interviews before. 







Paul


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Master Mark said:


> the first thing you do is ask them if they have 50 dollars on them for a drug test. and criminal background check....
> 
> So promise them that if they pass the test they get the 50 dollars back..plus another $50 for their trouble......
> 
> ...


Love the first one! 

Second one no so much. Screw that. Be here at 6:30am and in work clothes and your hand tools in your vehicle. Clear your day just in case we hire you on the spot!


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> What is the worst thing you have to do as a plumber? You know, that one thing you wish you never had to do again.
> 
> What is your favorite?
> 
> ...


1 crawl under a house where the sewers has been backed up for a month and the drain line was broke
2 soldering and the interacting with customers
3 to hopefully make a better future for my self and family
4 i was brought up if you have nothing nice to say dont say nothing
5 he gave me a steady job,
6 opportunity to better my self
7 I want to change cant get the mr biz coffee where i curently work at 
so biz am i hired:thumbup:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Those two are off limits. :no:


I respectfully disagree.

What do you do on your days off? Simply an effort to build repore with the candidate and see how he or she engages in conversation, afterall that will be a very common question from customers as they engage and build repore with the plumber.

Give me a sample budget of how you intend to live on what we pay? That is a great question to find out how this person handles their personal finance. How many of your top plumbers working there that can't manage their own finances. This causes problems at home and at work as well as undue stress for the emloyee and employer due to employees performance. Happy employess perform better period. Not to mention someone who sets a realistic budget will not be expecting a raise in the first 30 days because they can't pay their bills. Why hire them if they can't or won't live on what your gonna pay them?


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I know. I'm in the market have ads out for a journeyman. There are so many constitutional laws that are so easy to break. Open yourself up for a lawsuit. Learned some from the city. I gotta do some research


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

deerslayer said:


> I respectfully disagree.
> 
> What do you do on your days off? Simply an effort to build repore with the candidate and see how he or she engages in conversation, afterall that will be a very common question from customers as they engage and build repore with the plumber.
> 
> Give me a sample budget of how you intend to live on what we pay? That is a great question to find out how this person handles their personal finance. How many of your top plumbers working there that can't manage their own finances. This causes problems at home and at work as well as undue stress for the emloyee and employer due to employees performance. Happy employess perform better period. Not to mention someone who sets a realistic budget will not be expecting a raise in the first 30 days because they can't pay their bills. Why hire them if they can't or won't live on what your gonna pay them?


 I totally agree with you. It makes all kinds of sence. But that will open you up for a lawsuit!!! Right or Wrong


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Plumberman911 said:


> I totally agree with you. It makes all kinds of sence. But that will open you up for a lawsuit!!! Right or Wrong


How so? Show me where the law prohibits me from hiring a financially intelligent plumber who is capable of engaging in a conversation?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Because what they legally do off of the clock is none of your damn business.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Its in my business law book. I loaned it out or id look it up. I agree with your logic totally. Its your company ask away. Just fair warning if you ask the wrong person seeking easy money. When I get my book back I'll find the refferrance


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Plumberman911 said:


> Its in my business law book. I loaned it out or id look it up. I agree with your logic totally. Its your company ask away. Just fair warning if you ask the wrong person seeking easy money. When I get my book back I'll find the refferrance


Unfortunately I work for a union company and when we need help we get whatever is available at the hall. Afterall all journey men are eqaul right:thumbsup: That is one of the biggest flaws in the union system is that interviews don't happen after you are inducted into the local


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I was just going to say, why not go to the Union hall? According to them, they are all above average. :thumbsup: 

They had a very good argument/speach they gave me when they wanted me to sign up with them. They were very helpful, right before they cut my throat and kicked me out!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> What do you do on your days off?
> Where will our vehicle be parked?
> How does your family feel about you being on call?
> We run a credit report and background check are you ok with that?
> ...


Credit report is bull. It doesn't matter what your credit score is. It has no bearing on the kind of employee you are. If you asked me that question, and I didn't get hired I would be talking to a lawyer. Times have been slow the past few years for many of us. Discriminating on someone who's been in credit trouble is stupid and shortsighted. I'm all for the background check but the credit check is out of line.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

most of those questions wont help out any when hiring someone they can lie through there teeth best thing would to ask plumbing related questions that would give you a feel on there knowledge, as what they do after work they could lie o yes sir sundays church sat family night and so forth and really i am single no family pick up hookers in co truck and snort coke on the my days off car parked in my drive way lil do you know i will be blazing music for bbq and using it to help my buddys move as for your customers o they will be top priorty yes sir and if they ask me to do work on side i will be more than willing to accomedate them my values dont lie i(if you can get caught) dont steel (if theres cameras) mission statement i will have it for you next week (my sister still in high school ill have her type it ) so how many words do you need


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

All good stuff here. Thank you. We are non union. We have not had any good people come through at all. The last guy said he had his own company and all he wanted to do is show us the business logo he made. Wtf. I wanted to really ask some good questions. I guess I will ask some code stuff and repair situations and also some customer situations. Thank you everyone.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Or you can ask the person if he play golf... ask him what's his ave score or handicap... usually, lying about golf score reflects ones honestly..


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Credit report is bull. It doesn't matter what your credit score is. It has no bearing on the kind of employee you are. If you asked me that question, and I didn't get hired I would be talking to a lawyer. Times have been slow the past few years for many of us. Discriminating on someone who's been in credit trouble is stupid and shortsighted. I'm all for the background check but the credit check is out of line.


It is only illegal in Hawaii, Washington, Illinois and Oregon.
As a matter of fact 13%of companies check all employees and 47% check some employees.

Yes I googled that!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Will you have to fire also? I hated that part!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

89plumbum said:


> Will you have to fire also? I hated that part!


That is why hiring the right person the first time is so essential!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> It is only illegal in Hawaii, Washington, Illinois and Oregon.
> As a matter of fact 13%of companies check all employees and 47% check some employees.
> 
> Yes I googled that!


Yeah how many of those 13% are security companies or something like that where taking bribes is a concern? It doesn't apply to plumbing companies at all, especially when you consider the recent economic climate. I know many plumbers sitting home or changed careers because work dried up in the city. Many of these guys are good to great plumbers and many have poor credit. Lots of guys just starting out don't have the savings to weather the storm. If you dove deeper into those statistics, you'd find that the companies that do these have reasons. Plumbing companies don't other than being nosey.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

bartnc37 said:


> Because what they legally do off of the clock is none of your damn business.


And that is the crux of the matter with interview questions. If a question is not SPECIFICALLY about an applicants ability to perform tasks related to their employment, then the employer is on very thin ice.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RW Plumbing said:


> Yeah how many of those 13% are security companies or something like that where taking bribes is a concern? It doesn't apply to plumbing companies at all, especially when you consider the recent economic climate. I know many plumbers sitting home or changed careers because work dried up in the city. Many of these guys are good to great plumbers and many have poor credit. Lots of guys just starting out don't have the savings to weather the storm. If you dove deeper into those statistics, you'd find that the companies that do these have reasons. Plumbing companies don't other than being nosey.


It must be relevant to the job being interviewed for. :yes:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> It must be relevant to the job being interviewed for. :yes:


 
A service plumber would be carrying money, writing and collecting bills, possibly ordering and purchasing materials, stocking a van, etc. There's a lot of money handling going on there. 







Paul


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

rocksteady said:


> A service plumber would be carrying money, writing and collecting bills, possibly ordering and purchasing materials, stocking a van, etc. There's a lot of money handling going on there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Yeah how many of those 13% are security companies or something like that where taking bribes is a concern? It doesn't apply to plumbing companies at all, especially when you consider the recent economic climate. I know many plumbers sitting home or changed careers because work dried up in the city. Many of these guys are good to great plumbers and many have poor credit. Lots of guys just starting out don't have the savings to weather the storm. If you dove deeper into those statistics, you'd find that the companies that do these have reasons. Plumbing companies don't other than being nosey.


I never said not to hire a guy because he has poor credit, as a matter of fact a guy with a 750 credit score that had 30k in credit card debt and a house he cant really afford on a plumbers income would scare me more than a guy with a 650 and nothing but a mortgage on a moderate priced home and no revolving debt therefore a low score.
In my mind it would be alot more important for the candidate to be able to budget what we are offering and live comfortably on it. I know many plumbers that jump ship when the OT dries up, and that isn't good for the business owner when a guy can't live comfortably on 40 hrs can we agree on that?


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

how many companies have you worked for in the last 2 years..?
if its 4 or more.. hes out the door.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

revenge said:


> 1 crawl under a house where the sewers has been backed up for a month and the drain line was broke
> 2 soldering and the interacting with customers
> 3 to hopefully make a better future for my self and family
> 4 i was brought up if you have nothing nice to say dont say nothing
> ...


Well I'd say we have had a great first meeting. Let's make an appointment for you to sit down with me and MizBiz at our office. After the three of us have had some time to talk, I think we will all have a better feel for whether or not our company will be a good fit for you and your goals. Our interviews are at 7:30am. What day next week works for you?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Unfortunately I work for a union company and when we need help we get whatever is available at the hall. Afterall all journey men are eqaul right:thumbsup: That is one of the biggest flaws in the union system is that interviews don't happen after you are inducted into the local


Our hall has no issue with interviews. Also you can specify when calling for help whatever certs you want them to have. Drug and background checks are done prior to meeting. That may just be our hall and not all of them.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

HSI said:


> Our hall has no issue with interviews. Also you can specify when calling for help whatever certs you want them to have. Drug and background checks are done prior to meeting. That may just be our hall and not all of them.


Our hall doesn't outright prohibit interviews and you can specify certs required. However you can interview the next guy on the list till the cows come home, but he is still the next guy on the list and you gotta take him to get to the next guy. I will say they are not as rigid on this as they were before the slow down of 08. Usually guys rule themselves out of a job when we say service and on call as most union guys round here prefer construction.

Also we can pick a guy from the list at times but if you pick one you gotta take the next one off the list.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> Our hall doesn't outright prohibit interviews and you can specify certs required. However you can interview the next guy on the list till the cows come home, but he is still the next guy on the list and you gotta take him to get to the next guy. I will say they are not as rigid on this as they were before the slow down of 08. Usually guys rule themselves out of a job when we say service and on call as most union guys round here prefer construction.
> 
> Also we can pick a guy from the list at times but if you pick one you gotta take the next one off the list.


That's how my hall use to be a few years back. We met with the BM and reviewed the process and what changes would help us succeed. The hall was receptive to changes. 
I am still a one man shop but the other contractors are happy with the changes.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

rocksteady said:


> A service plumber would be carrying money, writing and collecting bills, possibly ordering and purchasing materials, stocking a van, etc. There's a lot of money handling going on there.
> 
> Paul


And because your poor at managing money, you're automatically a thief huh? That's some backasswords logic


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I wish I could have enough applying Journeyman looking for work.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I just hired a journeyman today. I'm looking forward to working with him. We had a two hour interview. Seems real nice.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> I just hired a journeyman today. I'm looking forward to working with him. We had a two hour interview. Seems real nice.


Told you I was in the way up ther!!! Goid glad u got a goid one.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Come on. But you'd have to sign a piece I paper denouncing being long horn and now assume the Okie ID. 
Lol always a catch hehehe


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We better carry this to the okie tx thread so biz says happy with us. Got u a post over ther


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

TX PM box is full


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Fixed.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> I just hired a journeyman today. I'm looking forward to working with him. We had a two hour interview. Seems real nice.


Did you ask him if he a tape or folding ruler guy??? Lol


----------

